# الخروف الضال



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

{يا يسوع ،قد خطواتنا لئلا نضل}
يا أولادى، لكى لا تضلوا ليس هناك من علاج سوى أن تظلوا بقربى ، حتى لايمكن لأى شىء أو أية رغبة ،أو أية تجربة أن تفرق بيننا.
تأكدوا من أنكم تستطيعون أن تظلوا بقربى ،عالمين أنى أنا هو الطريق نفسه
ولن يستطيع أحد أن يمنع وجودكم فى الطريق ،
كما أن أحدا لن يستطيع أن يجبركم على البقاء فيه.
لقد وعدتكم بالسلام ولكن ليس بالخلو من الضيقات ..
وعدتكم بالطمأنينة وراحة البال ،لكن ليس بالمتع الحسية .
لقد قلت لكم <فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق >لذا فعندما تحدث اشياءمضادة ،
لا تشعروا بالخيبة ، ولا تظنوا أنى قد تخليت عن ارشادكم بل انا قلت أيضا 
<فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا أنا قد غلبت العالم >
لذلك عليكم أن تتعلموا منى سر القوة الغالبة وتقتدوا بذاك الذى صفع ،وجلد، وهزء به، وتخلى عنه ، وصلب .. وبالرغم من كل ذلك ،فانه استطاع أن يكمل عمله جيدا ولم يترك هذه الأحداث تعطل مهمته واخيرا صاح منتصرا من فوق صليبه {قد اكمل }
ليس الألم، ولا الهزء ،ولا المعاناة ،هى التى أكملت ،بل مهمته .
دعوا هذا الفكر يريح قلوبكم ،وأنتم تجوزون الإحباطات، والمعاكسات ،والإهانات
والمعاناة
منذ الآنةليت اصدقائى وملائكتى يستعدون لإنشاد ترنيمة الظفر {قد أكمل }

من كتاب الله يدعو 










،​


----------



## فادية (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخروف الضال*

شكرا ميرفيل  على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## mervel (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخروف الضال*

ميرسى فادية لمرورك بس حسيت ان  الكلام دة فى الوقت دة مناسب لكل انسان مسيحى ليتشدد ويتشجع​


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخروف الضال*

سلام ونعمة 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
واشكرك لاجل الكلمات الرائعة
نريد المزيد لتتعزى  قلوبنا اكثر
سلام المسيح

[Q-BIBLE]*وَمَتَى ابْتَدَأَتْ هذِهِ تَكُونُ
 فَانْتَصِبُوا وَارْفَعُوا رُؤُوسَكُمْ لأَنَّ نَجَاتَكُمْ تَقْتَرِبُ.​*[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## mervel (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: الخروف الضال*

شكرا استفانوس لمرورك وتشجيعك 
الرب يسوع فيه كل تعزية هو فرح نفوسنا وقلوبنا 
لنتشدد ونتشجع​


----------



## JOVANY22 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الخروف الضال*

موضوع حلو ميرفل ربنا يباركك


----------



## هاني فون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخ رومانى 
لك منى الف شكر على رسائلك القيمه 
والافلام الجميله 
من elpop_youyou


----------



## هاني فون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

الى الاخت \ساندى رومانى 
جهد مشكور وربنا يبارك فى حياتك 
من elpop_youyou


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## وائل فاروق فؤاد (25 يوليو 2009)

أنا مشترك جديد ومنتظر اول رسالة  تتبعتلى عاى الاميل بتاعى ومتحمس جدآ000 شكرآ


----------



## kalimooo (25 يوليو 2009)

رائع جداااا يا ميرفيل

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 يوليو 2009)

موضو جميل


----------



## happy angel (25 يوليو 2009)




----------

